# Pound net notices 2/24 VA Beach between Lynhaven and CBBT



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

VMRC Web site a few days ago. I am providing it for those that might be interested.

Send comments/inquiries within 30 days of the date a notice is posted to:
Marine Resources Commission,
Fisheries Management Division,
2600 Washington Avenue,
3rd Floor, Newport
News, Virginia 23607.

Or email to

[email protected]

Phone 757-247-2247

Include your name address and phone number.

February 24, 2009: Notice is hereby given that Charles Gregory of Virginia Beach, Virginia has applied to the Marine Resources Commission to license and locate a pound net in southern Chesapeake Bay approximately 4,300 feet East of the Chesapeake Bay Bridge-Tunnel, and about 500 yards from the shoreline. The offshore end of the net will be located at Latitude 36° 55’ 19.1” N and Longitude 076° 06’ 48.9” W. The net is to be 1,200 feet in length.

February 24, 2009: Notice is hereby given that Dirk Sanford of Virginia Beach, Virginia has applied to the Marine Resources Commission to license and locate two pound nets in southern Chesapeake Bay. The first net is to be located about 4,300 feet East of the Chesapeake Bay Bridge-Tunnel. The offshore end of the net will be located at Latitude 36° 55’ 35” N and Longitude 076° 06’ 42” W. The net is to be 1,200 feet in length.

The second net is to be located about 9,300 feet East of the Chesapeake Bay Bridge-Tunnel. The offshore end of this net will be located at Latitude 36° 55’ 05” N and Longitude 76° 05’ 47” W. This net is to be 1,200 feet in length.

These are about 500 yards off shore. I have a .jpg of the location if someone wants to post it.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Tom I thought they had already shot down these requests earlier this winter.


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

These are on the other side of the inlet. Between Lynhaven and the CBBT. The ones from last fall were on the other side of the inlet. 

Let's see if this works.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Thanks Tom. Those nets might be a navigational hazard and it just sucks they put them right where EVERYTHING migrates up and down the beach.


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

I'm certainly no comercial fisherman & not terribly knowlegable about it. But, I thought I had heard that pund nets were far and away the least devistating type of comercial net (except maybe cast nets). I was told they had virtually zero by catch mortality. I'm certainly not a big fan of nets in general, but unless I've been completely mis informed, these don't seem too bad to me.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

The zero bycatch claim is a complete fairytail. What usually happens is that fish, mostly bunker, are in there like sardines eating up the oxygen...and they die. Rarely can one afford a live well that will support bunker for example. If bad polluted water or a dead zone drifts through the bunker and everything else in there dies. Another thing that happens is comorants sit on the posts and feast all day on the live ones that swim to the top. Pound nets are working 24/7 too, I'd say they do the most harm out all the types of nets in places like the bay. I could be wrong. You place enough stripers in there on a hot summer day and they get released alive after stewing for 12 hours...who knows how they'll fare...

In a perfect world, delicate fish like bunker wouldn't get caught in them and sufficate themselves and other fish would always have good water flowing through.

I have spent many years on boats in the bay. Often the best fishing holes (drop offs) are right next to the nets. When you see the waterman working them...they are dumping a lot of dead undesirables. Same thing with fyke nets...you see all kinds of dead fish just drifting away and the birds going crazy. No I've never worked a net, but I've seen this many times with my own eyes.


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

I goofed up when I posed the original thread. The actual location for the eastern most (C) pound net is actually a little further east than the original image. Here is a copy of the corrected image.


----------



## Rocks&Reds (Mar 15, 2007)

notso said:


> I'm certainly no comercial fisherman & not terribly knowlegable about it. But, I thought I had heard that pund nets were far and away the least devistating type of comercial net (except maybe cast nets). I was told they had virtually zero by catch mortality. I'm certainly not a big fan of nets in general, but unless I've been completely mis informed, these don't seem too bad to me.


This is pretty much true you will always have some lose, but it is very little. If the nets are tended to properly, under or oversize or non catch are released alive. Beats the heck out of gillnets and others..


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Key phrase is "tended properly". Sometimes the weather doesn't allow the nets to be tended that way. People wonder why there are so many croaker floating to the beach...well bad weather brought in cold water and they couldn't get them for a week. You can smell em a mile away. 24/7 doing their job...

I am not out to hurt anybody, it's just what Is see.


----------

